# Ibs Fever?



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Do a lot of you have a low grade fever with your ibs? It would be interesting to find out. If a lot of us have a low grade fever on a daily basis or most of the days then it could be possible there is some weird pathogen in the gi tract which is giving ibs and also causing the fever. My never ending speculations.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Never. I rarely ever have a fever. Normally I'm actually colder than 98.6 degrees. I've been checking my temp regularly. Kind of frustrating because docs seem to not believe there's something wong with you if you don't have a fever.


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

At the point when my IBS/H-Pylori were at their peaks, would have sweats - not severe and would not last very long. Also during this time my stomach, would feel warm- prior to breaking the sweat.Have not had this happen in 2/3 months.Bill


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

If you have a fever it's very important to get an IBD ruled out entirely as unexplained fevers are one of the symptoms of chrone's etc. That being said I have been checked. I'm generally freezing all the time but I do get the odd night where I seem to have a fever to the point of delirium (sp?) however my forehead doesn't burn up like it should when you have a fever. It's very odd.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yip i have a real problem with fevers and feeling very hot, my partner is the opposite hes always turning on the heating, ill tell you this, i think he could be sitting in front of a huge log fire, we a polar bear wrapped his neck he would still say "im cold"







today the weather here is lovely and hot, not a grey cloud in the sky, no wind just a very hot sun, i cant stand to go out as this makes my sweating much worse, i do hope these botox injections im getting next month will help me, my mum is convinced i have probs we my thyroid..


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Joolie, I am SO like your husband. DH reckons I could live in the tropics and still turn the heater on!


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

My in ear temp is permanently 38 degrees C (100F). Yet in the summer I can feel cold and strangly in the Winter often overheat.I used to get a fever after my main meal in the evenings. It got worse and worse and eventually I would get so hot that i'd start to shake. After a year or two things moved on and that one dissappeared. It was always worse in the Winter and affected my head. i also had this problem before that when I went to bed. As soon as I'd lay down my tmp would go up and up. took me hours to get it down and fall a sleep. Hell knows what was happening. My internal temp didn't rise that much but that's proable because my external one was getting rid of the heat. When I told my doc this he said some people think they are hot...and some people think they are doctors, mate. I really wish i'd said that, but he shocked me.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hey screamer (hes my partner not my husband) lol.. ohmigod i hope your not like my x husband hes a complete knobhead


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Remember that 37 degrees (or 98.6 degrees) is the AVERAGE normal temperature.Some people will run consistantly hot, some consistanty cold and they are in the normal range, they are just at the edges of it, not smack dab in the middle.I always run cold. I have always run cold. I did have fevers along with feeling bad about the time the IBS started up which is why I think mine is post-infectious (although what I got didn't cause a lot of diarrhea at the time). But once that stopped I was back to running cold all the time.The funny thing with running cold (and I mean usually 97.3) with me is I always feel that I am warm. My hands are usually warmer than anyone else's that I am around. As far as I know no one has ever found when studying IBSers that they run fevers more than anyone else. If you do have consistant fevers or hot flashes or problems like that they may need to be investigated, especially if you have other symptoms of hormonal imbalances or other problems.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

kath did you always have phd after your name? just curious tis all..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

One of my symptoms when I have an attack of IBS, particularly at night, is severe sweating, but I am never sure if this is due to the cramping I experience or is in fact a fever. I have taken my temperature but it appears normal which I always find hard to believe, feeling as hot as I do!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In IBS an attack can cause physical stress to the system. Which can be a reason you can have sweating without a fever."Body, brain and nervous system react activelyThe body and the mind react to any stress factor. A large number of physical changes take place when a person is under stress. The brain and nervous system become intensely active; the pupils of the eye dilate; digestion slows down; muscles become tense; the heart starts pumping blood harder and faster; blood pressure increases; breathing becomes faster; hormones such as adrenaline are released into the system along with glucose from the liver; and sweating starts. All these changes take place in split second under the direction of the nervous system. "


----------



## 17452 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hanna,I'm not going to address the fever issue because IBS is not general believed to cause a fever. What I would like to address is your comment about a "weird pathogen" being implicated in IBS because it most definitely has been. Dr. Mark Pimentel, Head of the G.I. Motility Dept at Cedars Sinai in Los Angeles, California has been doing studies on this for a number of years. The breath test he has devised proves a connection between IBS and a bacterial overgrowth. It is not a "weird pathogen", but one that resides normally in the gut, but one that has grown out of control. Many websites are to be found by doing a seach for: Pimentel breath test IBS. One such site is: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/bacteria.htmlHaydenHayden


> quote:Originally posted by hannao a lot of you have a low grade fever with your ibs? It would be interesting to find out. If a lot of us have a low grade fever on a daily basis or most of the days then it could be possible there is some weird pathogen in the gi tract which is giving ibs and also causing the fever. My never ending speculations.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SIBO doesn't cause a fever either though.Its not a single pathogen either, just normal bacteria where they don't belong in the small intestines.There are many problems seen in IBS.


----------



## 21288 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I'm stable, I have moderate symptoms but no fever. Sometimes I do start running a low grade fever, and I consider it a sign that something is wrong. With me, what is wrong is invariably a diverticulitis flareup and usually I can figure out what the trigger was, because there aren't too many of them for me. Once I'm treated (antibiotics) the fever goes away.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Active diverticulitis is an infection and can cause fevers and has to be treated. But diverticulitis is a different condition then IBS. Some people have both though.Fever is always a sign to talk to your doctor.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

I think in sibo the bacteria being where it should not normally be would throw the body and the functions of the s/i off kilter. Whenever there is something off kilter in the body it will send signals by many different means that something is not right. One may actually have a low grade fever or just feel feverish. Too many ibsers' feel fatigue and even headaches and general flu like feelings all over the body; just the way a fever feels. IMO. Of course scientifically there is something more going on ex cytokines, mast cells etc etc. Hayden, sorry I have not read your link yet, as I am too tired but will read it tomorrow.


----------

